# Puppy in training



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

His retrieving skills are great. Needs more sit work. But coming along nicely.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

He looks focused.
Love those floppy ears.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't think it's focus. It's more like why aren't you throwing it agin. And why are you taking pictures.


----------

